# Ducato Training Manual



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's a free download of the fiat ducato training manual.

http://library.docent.isvor.it/uplo...cia Didattica Fiat Ducato seconda fase_GB.pdf

Hope this helps

Regards
Ray


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Glad to see they are going back to chain drive for the timing.

Andy


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes Andy

But it's only available on the 3ltr engine, here is a new engine being launched in October this year.

Regards
Ray


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

I think it is only the 3 litre engine that has a timing chain rather than a belt. :roll:


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Will you post a copy to Resources/Useful downloads, in the manuals? I am sure other members would benefit as these posts go off the table quite quickly.

Regards


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

That's a great share Hydrocell !!!
I don't suppose anyone has the manual for a 2000 Fiat Ducatto

Kev


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Kev 

I've one on cd i'll see if i can dig it out and i'll post a copy.


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

The 2.2 is chain driven also.
Max


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

I Kev1

I've wound the cd of the 1998/2006 ducto manual but becauese it has lot's of files it wount copy over so i can paste them to you so the best thing is if you Email my your address I'll post it to you.

Regards
Ray
[email protected]


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Ray,

I'd appreciate the info too (our MH is on a 1996 Ducato but assume very similar to the 1998 info?)

Can I email my address too   

Tia

john


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Grout20

Yes if you email me I'll download a copy for you no prob's

Regards
Ray


----------



## PSC (May 7, 2009)

can I add my name to the list too please.....? Sounds like a brilliant document to have.

Many thanks (in advance).


----------

